# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  correct the code(indian currency format in words)

## vinayak.v

hi....

i've developed on ssrs report which displays the number 
in words i.e in million and billion..

i want it in crores ,lakhs,thousands,hundreds,rupees and paise.. 

can any one modifiy the code below..

which is in reports properties->code tab..
the below is my code which is of million and billion dollars and cents....




```
SHARED suffixes AS String() ={"Thousand ", "Million ", "Billion ", "Trillion ","Quadrillion ", "Quintillion ", "Sextillion "}

SHARED units AS String() ={"","One ", "Two ", "Three ", "Four ", "Five ","Six ", "Seven ", "Eight ", "Nine "}

SHARED tens AS String() ={"Twenty ", "Thirty ", "Forty ", "Fifty ", "Sixty ","Seventy ", "Eighty ", "Ninety "}

SHARED digits AS String() ={"Ten ","Eleven ", "Twelve ", "Thirteen ", "Fourteen ","Fifteen ", "Sixteen ", "Seventeen ", "Eighteen ", "Nineteen"}

SHARED expr AS NEW System.Text.RegularExpressions.Regex("^-?\d+(\.\d{2})?$",System.Text.RegularExpressions.RegexOptions.None)

Public Function ExpandPrice(Price AS Double, Optional pSeparator AS String = ",") AS String 

Dim pPrice As String 
pPrice = FORMAT(Price,"##############.00")

Dim temp AS New System.Text.StringBuilder() 
If Not expr.IsMatch(pPrice) Then 
 ' temp.Append(pPrice) or whatever you want to do here 
Else 
 Dim parts AS String() = pPrice.Split(pSeparator) 
 Dim dollars AS String = parts(0) 
 Dim cents AS String = parts(1) 
If CDbl(dollars) > 1 Then 
 temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(dollars) & "Dollars ") 
If CInt(cents) > 0 Then 
 temp.Append("And ") 
End If

ElseIf CDbl(dollars) = 0 Then 
 temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(dollars) & "Zero Dollars ")

If CInt(cents) >= 0 Then 
 temp.Append("And ") 
End If

ElseIf CDbl(dollars) = 1 Then

temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(dollars) & "Dollar " )

End If

If CDbl(cents) > 1 Then

temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(cents) & "Cents")

ElseIf CDbl(cents) = 0 Then

temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(cents) & "Zero Cents ")

ElseIf CDbl(cents) = 1 Then

temp.Append(ExpandIntegerNumber(cents) & "Cent " )

End If

End If

RETURN temp.ToString()

End Function

Function ExpandIntegerNumber(pNumberStr AS String) AS String

Dim temp2 AS New System.Text.StringBuilder()

Dim number AS String =StrDup(3 - Len(pNumberStr) Mod 3, "0") & pNumberStr

Dim i AS Integer, j AS Integer = -1

Dim numPart AS String

For i = Len(number) - 2 To 1 Step -3

numPart = Mid(number, i, 3)

If Clng(numPart > 0) Then

If j > -1 Then

temp2.Insert(0,suffixes(j),1)

End If

End If

temp2.Insert(0,GetNumberUnder1000Str(numPart),1)

j += 1

Next

RETURN temp2.ToString()

End Function

Function GetNumberUnder1000Str(pNumber AS String) AS String

Dim temp1 AS New System.Text.StringBuilder()

If Len(pNumber) = 3 Then

If CLng(Left(pNumber, 1)) > 0 Then

temp1.Append(GetNumberUnder100Str(Left(pNumber, 1)) & "Hundred ")

End If

End If

temp1.Append(GetNumberUnder100Str(Right("0" & pNumber, 2)))

RETURN temp1.ToString()

End Function

Function GetNumberUnder100Str(pNumber AS String) AS String

If pNumber > 19 Then

RETURN tens(Left(pNumber, 1) - 2) & units(Right(pNumber, 1))

ElseIF pNumber >= 10 and pNumber <= 19 Then

RETURN digits(Right(pNumber, 1))

Else

RETURN units(Right(pNumber, 1))

End If

End Function
```

please modify the code..

----------

